

Infinite zooming and panning library for HTML pages - josephernest
http://github.com/josephernest/bigpicture.js/

======
onion2k
This is rather nice. I'm not sure I see a use case for it, but it's fun to
play with nonetheless.

One tweak I'd make.. have a static box attached to one corner that doesn't
zoom with the rest of the page for a user defined message, eg "F2 to reset".
If you've zoomed out a long way it's very easy to get lost, so a reminder of
how to get back to the content is critical. Alternatively, limit the zoom so
the user always has some portion of the content visible.

------
josephernest
I need help for turning this into a collaborative tool... Anyone? twitter:
@JosephErnest

------
zubairq
Pretty amazing, well done!

